# Fendi mon tresor owners!!



## Bumbles

Hello Fendi lovers! Especially mon tresor owners. Just wanted to ask those who have the bag or even those who have sold theirs, do you still love your mon tresor? If not, how come? Would you recommend it?
I’m normally a LV/Chanel gal but now looking for a bucket bag and this gorgeous mon tresor has caught my eye. I like how it is all leather especially the zucca print. Also the top handle and also crossbody is great as I love wearing my bags crossbody. One of my favourite crossbody bags is the LV Palm Springs mini so this bucket bag will also be another style for me to alternate between. 
Are there any pros and cons with this bag? How do you find the draw string at the top of the bag to close it? Is it annoying? Is the leather hard to maintain and does the bucket shape hold it does it change after use. 
If any mon tresor owners could provide me some feedback and comments to help with my decision that would be great. This would be my first Fendi purchase.
Also if you had the mon tresor, but sold it I’ll be interested to know why as well.
Thanks so much in advance for all your comments. Have a happy weekend!!


----------



## Bumbles

Any comments from mon tresor owners? Or ex-owners?


----------



## Ashykay

Sorry, not helping, but also following to see how others respond! I’m looking into the Mon Tresor too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m surprised it’s so quiet here. I have one of the limited edition Mon Tresors and ADORE it. I tend to love Chanel and Dior but when Mr. Sparkle bought this for me it was love at first sight.

This bag goes effortlessly from casual to cocktails. Despite it’s smaller size, it holds quite a bit. And, the quality is impeccable - the drawstring is easy to use and the bag stays securely closed. The construction, leather and hardware are gorgeous and high quality resulting in zero signs of wear after 18 months of adventures. The structure and shape are exactly like the moment I unboxed it.

This is a happy permanent addition for my collection.


----------



## Bumbles

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m surprised it’s so quiet here. I have one of the limited edition Mon Tresors and ADORE it. I tend to love Chanel and Dior but when Mr. Sparkle bought this for me it was love at first sight.
> 
> This bag goes effortlessly from casual to cocktails. Despite it’s smaller size, it holds quite a bit. And, the quality is impeccable - the drawstring is easy to use and the bag stays securely closed. The construction, leather and hardware are gorgeous and high quality resulting in zero signs of wear after 18 months of adventures. The structure and shape are exactly like the moment I unboxed it.
> 
> This is a happy permanent addition for my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242003
> View attachment 5242004
> View attachment 5242005


Wow! This is a really nice, gorgeous non tresor. You don’t see many of these around . Thanks for sharing and glad you still love it


----------



## louislove29

Hi,
I just got the Mon Tresor (regular size not mini) a week ago so my opinion may not have much weight but I figured I would share. I have not used it yet lol (planning to switch out bags today) but I love it.  First of all, I love that it's all leather and the leather seems so durable.  Also the drawstring definitely is easy to manage but also keeps the bag securely closed.  I also love the crossbody strap and I feel like this bag can be dressed up or down; super versatile.  I see it being around forever in my collection.


----------



## Sparkletastic

louislove29 said:


> Hi,
> I just got the Mon Tresor (regular size not mini) a week ago so my opinion may not have much weight but I figured I would share. I have not used it yet lol (planning to switch out bags today) but I love it.  First of all, I love that it's all leather and the leather seems so durable.  Also the drawstring definitely is easy to manage but also keeps the bag securely closed.  I also love the crossbody strap and I feel like this bag can be dressed up or down; super versatile.  I see it being around forever in my collection.


Which one did you get?


----------



## atoizzard5

I had a brown monogrammed Mon tresor and after using it for about 6 months I sold it  I was very sad to let it go, but with a big iPhone (12 pro max) I just didn’t like how it poked out and the contents of the bag were a bit visible. The open top also made me more conscious of my bag when wearing it crossbody so I was constantly making sure the bag was hanging in front of me, or checking to make sure the drawstring was closed tight enough so that if I bent down my stuff wouldn’t fall out.

I was drawn to it for a number of reasons. The leather is thick and supple, and it was the perfect shade of dark caramel for me. It looked so lovely with dresses and spring/summer wardrobe essentials. The monogram looked luxe while not being “loud” or obvious. It’s very cute and pretty when held top handle style. I love bucket bags and have wanted this one since it came out so I was really sad it did not work out for me. If the bag was just a bit taller I definitely would have kept it! 

If you have a smaller phone and don’t carry much, and also don’t mind a slightly open top, then I would recommend it. If you go for the softer leather style (no zucca/monogram) then you can easily close the top so that won’t be an issue. The leather is very easy to maintain and I liked how sturdy it was so it kept its shape (I still stuffed it though). 

Hope that helps!


----------



## louislove29

Sparkletastic said:


> Which one did you get?


Multicolor leather bag - MON TRESOR | Fendi




I love the mini sized one but it barely fit my phone so it wasn't very practical.


----------



## happiness07

I have FF Mon tresor mini or small size. Love it . I don’t wear it crossbody at all as it hits my legs when i walk. I am 5,5”. Definitely not selling her . I have two Chanel flaps but People complement me more on her.
I have a pro max 11& it barely fits but anything else lays in there properly. Leather is still Intact with minimal signs of wear and tear.Lemme see if I add pictures


----------



## CAcker01

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m surprised it’s so quiet here. I have one of the limited edition Mon Tresors and ADORE it. I tend to love Chanel and Dior but when Mr. Sparkle bought this for me it was love at first sight.
> 
> This bag goes effortlessly from casual to cocktails. Despite it’s smaller size, it holds quite a bit. And, the quality is impeccable - the drawstring is easy to use and the bag stays securely closed. The construction, leather and hardware are gorgeous and high quality resulting in zero signs of wear after 18 months of adventures. The structure and shape are exactly like the moment I unboxed it.
> 
> This is a happy permanent addition for my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242003
> View attachment 5242004
> View attachment 5242005



I LOVE your bag! I am also shocked it’s not more chatty in here.

I got my mini mon tresor a few weeks ago and I LOVE it. I have one YSL bag and 5 LV bags and this is my first fendi and I LOVE it. The fendi box feels more luxe than an LV box! My boyfriend also got me to matching monogram shoulder strap! I’ve carried the bag twice now - once super casually with a cute sweatsuit and once dressed up. I got compliments both times!

here’s my baby:








Last photo is super dark but I’m 5’3 and a very curvy size small so thought I would show you the size of the bag relative to me!


----------



## CAcker01

Bumbles said:


> Hello Fendi lovers! Especially mon tresor owners. Just wanted to ask those who have the bag or even those who have sold theirs, do you still love your mon tresor? If not, how come? Would you recommend it?
> I’m normally a LV/Chanel gal but now looking for a bucket bag and this gorgeous mon tresor has caught my eye. I like how it is all leather especially the zucca print. Also the top handle and also crossbody is great as I love wearing my bags crossbody. One of my favourite crossbody bags is the LV Palm Springs mini so this bucket bag will also be another style for me to alternate between.
> Are there any pros and cons with this bag? How do you find the draw string at the top of the bag to close it? Is it annoying? Is the leather hard to maintain and does the bucket shape hold it does it change after use.
> If any mon tresor owners could provide me some feedback and comments to help with my decision that would be great. This would be my first Fendi purchase.
> Also if you had the mon tresor, but sold it I’ll be interested to know why as well.
> Thanks so much in advance for all your comments. Have a happy weekend!!



to add to my post above, i don't think the bag FEELS as tiny as it appears. i can fit my iphone pro max 12, a small cosmetics case with 3 lipsticks and a gloss and eyelash brush and handbag wipe, and my LV victorine wallet.

i LOVE how the leather feels. i find myself touching the bag A LOT when i am carrying it. the top handle is SOOOO cute and perfect size to slip over your arm or hand carry.

the bag feels MUCH fancier than my LV neo noe even though the shapes are similar. the crossbody strap that comes with the mini mon tresor is pretty thin and a little long for me at 5'3 but i separately got the matching zucca print shoulder strap. that shoulder strap is NOT long enough to wear crossbody -it looks truly ridiculous and is just a shoulder strap.

i really adore this bag and highly recommend it!!

eta: the bag and leather drawstring felt pretty stiff when i was first given it but it has already nicely softened after only two wears!


----------



## Sparkletastic

CAcker01 said:


> to add to my post above, i don't think the bag FEELS as tiny as it appears. i can fit my iphone pro max 12, a small cosmetics case with 3 lipsticks and a gloss and eyelash brush and handbag wipe, and my LV victorine wallet.
> 
> i LOVE how the leather feels. i find myself touching the bag A LOT when i am carrying it. the top handle is SOOOO cute and perfect size to slip over your arm or hand carry.
> 
> the bag feels MUCH fancier than my LV neo noe even though the shapes are similar. the crossbody strap that comes with the mini mon tresor is pretty thin and a little long for me at 5'3 but i separately got the matching zucca print shoulder strap. that shoulder strap is NOT long enough to wear crossbody -it looks truly ridiculous and is just a shoulder strap.
> 
> i really adore this bag and highly recommend it!!
> 
> eta: the bag and leather drawstring felt pretty stiff when i was first given it but it has already nicely softened after only two wears!


Completely agree with all you’ve said. This is a truly underrated bag that give the luxury experience in every way.


----------



## coniglietta

I've been interested in bucket bags lately and the mon tresor has caught my eye. I was originally into the Celine smooth calf skin one without a drawstring, but the Fendi one seems more feminine and elegant. I also like the versatility of how it can be carried. I quite like leather mini version and the price seems reasonable.




I really like the color of this one, too, but I'm not too keen on the giant Fendi heat stamp:




For those who still have the mon tresor, how has it been holding up? Is it a practical everyday bag? I don't carry much (usually wallet/card case, small cosmetic bag, phone) and I would like something easy/light to carry. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## CAcker01

coniglietta said:


> I've been interested in bucket bags lately and the mon tresor has caught my eye. I was originally into the Celine smooth calf skin one without a drawstring, but the Fendi one seems more feminine and elegant. I also like the versatility of how it can be carried. I quite like leather mini version and the price seems reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 5290449
> 
> 
> I really like the color of this one, too, but I'm not too keen on the giant Fendi heat stamp:
> 
> View attachment 5290450
> 
> 
> For those who still have the mon tresor, how has it been holding up? Is it a practical everyday bag? I don't carry much (usually wallet/card case, small cosmetic bag, phone) and I would like something easy/light to carry. Any advice would be appreciated!



I ADORE this bag ALOT. I am typically a Louis girl and I never even knew this bag existed. My boyfriend randomly brought it back for me from a business trip. This bag has become my most carried bag! Over my LV speedy, LV Coussin, LV NeoNoe, and all my other bags. I think this bag is so perfect if you don’t carry tons of stuff. It fits a decent amount of stuff - iPhone pro max, wallet, small cosmetics case, a small key ring, and a mask.

I find myself reaching for this bag almost every day. It’s easy to dress up and also looks super cute with sweats.

here’s me with the bag shopping last weekend!


----------



## coniglietta

CAcker01 said:


> I ADORE this bag ALOT. I am typically a Louis girl and I never even knew this bag existed. My boyfriend randomly brought it back for me from a business trip. This bag has become my most carried bag! Over my LV speedy, LV Coussin, LV NeoNoe, and all my other bags. I think this bag is so perfect if you don’t carry tons of stuff. It fits a decent amount of stuff - iPhone pro max, wallet, small cosmetics case, a small key ring, and a mask.
> 
> I find myself reaching for this bag almost every day. It’s easy to dress up and also looks super cute with sweats.
> 
> here’s me with the bag shopping last weekend!
> View attachment 5290707



It looks great on you! When worn crossbody, it doesn't drop as low as I thought it would. Thank you so much for your picture and sharing your experience with the mon tresor. I think I'll take a chance with Fendi. Now I need to decide on a color! I'm really looking for a tan/camel bag. That color is missing from my collection. Does the monogram go well with outfits too?


----------



## Fendiorlv

I have the mini in white and I love it. I bought it last year and even though it wasn’t actually in the collection anymore my amazing SA was able to have it brought in from Paris(I think). Whenever people see my collection that is always one of their favorites. I will say that I am 5’1” and so the strap is a bit long but I usually wear it top handle anyways. Here are some pics.


----------



## coniglietta

The mon tresor I ordered from 24s arrived early! It was waiting for me when  I got home from work 




The color is listed as "brown", but it's more like a cool toned greige irl. I opted for a neutral color as I'm not too keen on loud monograms. I adore the size! It's adorable and it doesn't drop too low when I wore it. This is my first Fendi bag and I love the way the leather looks and feels. The tassels are a bit stiff now, but I assume they'll soften over time. 




Thank you @CAcker01! Your advice and mod shots helped me make this wonderful decision.


----------



## Bumbles

coniglietta said:


> The mon tresor I ordered from 24s arrived early! It was waiting for me when  I got home from work
> 
> View attachment 5303399
> 
> 
> The color is listed as "brown", but it's more like a cool toned greige irl. I opted for a neutral color as I'm not too keen on loud monograms. I adore the size! It's adorable and it doesn't drop too low when I wore it. This is my first Fendi bag and I love the way the leather looks and feels. The tassels are a bit stiff now, but I assume they'll soften over time.
> 
> View attachment 5303400
> 
> 
> Thank you @CAcker01! Your advice and mod shots helped me make this wonderful decision.


Great choice and colour! I’m sure you will love it! I’m still eyeing this bag but in the shearling for winter. Congrats on your little cutie!


----------



## coniglietta

Bumbles said:


> Great choice and colour! I’m sure you will love it! I’m still eyeing this bag but in the shearling for winter. Congrats on your little cutie!



Thank you! I chose this color for spring/summer on mind. I hope you find what you're looking for, maybe on sale as the weather warms up!


----------



## Bumbles

coniglietta said:


> Thank you! I chose this color for spring/summer on mind. I hope you find what you're looking for, maybe on sale as the weather warms up!


Would be fab if it’s on sale!


----------



## Latte_Queen

Fendiorlv said:


> I have the mini in white and I love it. I bought it last year and even though it wasn’t actually in the collection anymore my amazing SA was able to have it brought in from Paris(I think). Whenever people see my collection that is always one of their favorites. I will say that I am 5’1” and so the strap is a bit long but I usually wear it top handle anyways. Here are some pics.


I love the white Mon Tresor! Do you find it hard to keep clean? Is it prone to color transfer? I see that it’s with the pebbled texture, which would probably help.


----------



## Fendiorlv

Latte_Queen said:


> I love the white Mon Tresor! Do you find it hard to keep clean? Is it prone to color transfer? I see that it’s with the pebbled texture, which would probably help.


Mine is still perfectly white to be honest! I find that dirt easily wipes off etc. I will say that I don’t wear it crossbody with jeans or something, I usually carry my bags in my hand. But for a white bag it has felt very low maintenance to me .


----------



## Latte_Queen

Fendiorlv said:


> Mine is still perfectly white to be honest! I find that dirt easily wipes off etc. I will say that I don’t wear it crossbody with jeans or something, I usually carry my bags in my hand. But for a white bag it has felt very low maintenance to me .


That’s good to know, as I was able to possibly get the last one world wide! It’s on its way to me now, from Italy!


----------



## Fendiorlv

Latte_Queen said:


> That’s good to know, as I was able to possibly get the last one world wide! It’s on its way to me now, from Italy!


Oh my god!!! Congratulations. You will LOVE it. It’s funny because on the luxury scale it is one of the ‘cheaper’ bags but it is also one of the nicest, everybody that has seen it loves it. Also, right in time for summer ✨✨.


----------



## soniaB82

CAcker01 said:


> I ADORE this bag ALOT. I am typically a Louis girl and I never even knew this bag existed. My boyfriend randomly brought it back for me from a business trip. This bag has become my most carried bag! Over my LV speedy, LV Coussin, LV NeoNoe, and all my other bags. I think this bag is so perfect if you don’t carry tons of stuff. It fits a decent amount of stuff - iPhone pro max, wallet, small cosmetics case, a small key ring, and a mask.
> 
> I find myself reaching for this bag almost every day. It’s easy to dress up and also looks super cute with sweats.
> 
> here’s me with the bag shopping last weekend!
> View attachment 5290707


----------



## soniaB82

Hi, the bag looks great! I'm deciding between the brown version that you have or a plain leather one. I was just wondering whether you can close the bag properly using the drawstring? I've seen comments that it is too stiff therefore you can't close it properly? Also as the leather is quite stiff have you noticed any wear and tear such as cracking of the leather?


----------



## Latte_Queen

soniaB82 said:


> Hi, the bag looks great! I'm deciding between the brown version that you have or a plain leather one. I was just wondering whether you can close the bag properly using the drawstring? I've seen comments that it is too stiff therefore you can't close it properly? Also as the leather is quite stiff have you noticed any wear and tear such as cracking of the leather?


I have both! Love them. I purchased the leather monogram tan bag when it was first released, then this spring I bought the white leather one. The plain leather ones are a little softer, but both are great!


----------



## soniaB82

Latte_Queen said:


> I have both! Love them. I purchased the leather monogram tan bag when it was first released, then this spring I bought the white leather one. The plain leather ones are a little softer, but both are great!


Thanks for the feedback! So you can close the monogram one up properly? If that is the case I think I will go with that one! If you have any pics of it closed please share. This is the first Fendi that I have considered!  Thanks again


----------



## CAcker01

coniglietta said:


> It looks great on you! When worn crossbody, it doesn't drop as low as I thought it would. Thank you so much for your picture and sharing your experience with the mon tresor. I think I'll take a chance with Fendi. Now I need to decide on a color! I'm really looking for a tan/camel bag. That color is missing from my collection. Does the monogram go well with outfits too?



wow i feel SO bad i just now saw this!!! but i see you got the bag and it's SOOOOOOOO cute!! the monogram is so easy to style!! 


coniglietta said:


> The mon tresor I ordered from 24s arrived early! It was waiting for me when  I got home from work
> 
> View attachment 5303399
> 
> 
> The color is listed as "brown", but it's more like a cool toned greige irl. I opted for a neutral color as I'm not too keen on loud monograms. I adore the size! It's adorable and it doesn't drop too low when I wore it. This is my first Fendi bag and I love the way the leather looks and feels. The tassels are a bit stiff now, but I assume they'll soften over time.
> 
> View attachment 5303400
> 
> 
> Thank you @CAcker01! Your advice and mod shots helped me make this wonderful decision.



aahhhhh i am so happy i could be a good (bad?) influence! I adore the one you chose!!


soniaB82 said:


> Hi, the bag looks great! I'm deciding between the brown version that you have or a plain leather one. I was just wondering whether you can close the bag properly using the drawstring? I've seen comments that it is too stiff therefore you can't close it properly? Also as the leather is quite stiff have you noticed any wear and tear such as cracking of the leather?



hi!! happy wednesday! the bag does close pretty tightly. it does not close COMPLETELY but it closes enough that you can't snake more than a finger or two into the opening. the bag is still but it softens over time. i use mine A LOT and i have not seen any cracking! i am happy to take a photo of my bag cinched up when i get home!


----------



## CAF01

I am considering purchasing this one and wanted to get opinions. I'm not sure since it looks like a fall/winter bag. I'm really on the fence!


----------



## CAF01

or one of these...Looking for opinions


----------



## Penelopepursula

All three are lovely and I can see why this would be a difficult choice. If I had to choose I would go for the black or the two toned bag. The gray suede would not fair well in wet weather.


----------



## nsriva

I am so excited to be a part of the mon tresor club!  My first fendi!  This cute bag has been on my wishlist for a while. I got it in green which just caught my eye in store.  It changes depending on the lighting.

I want to know how do you maintain the leather?  Do you water protect it or clean with a specific product?  Do you use an insert to protect from stains, marks?  Thanks!


----------

